# Dr. BBQ Class Detroit



## Diva Q (Apr 24, 2007)

Just some pics to share from the Dr. BBQ class this past weekend. 

Good time was had by all. 1/2 the class was Canadian and we enjoyed the event immensely. 

Plus we brought the good beer.

Slideshow:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... 428693.pbw

Or individual pics:


----------



## john pen (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like a great time !!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a great time..nice pics thanks.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 25, 2007)

great pics Diva you hottie. 
Did you get to try that brisket? I just gotta know if it taste as good as it looked,


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 25, 2007)

I have to say that brisket was very nice. 

Although i wasn't partial to the sauce they used I liked the texture. 

However I think the best part of the day tasting wise was the pulled pork. Best bark I have ever had in my life hands down. Good stuff. 

Brought home lots of food too.

Going to enjoy leftovers for quite a while.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

Great looking pics Diva.

I have mixed emotions about putting sauce on brisket but it did seem to make it more moist and tender edit (looking).


----------



## DaleP (Apr 25, 2007)

Same here Cliff but my brisket needs all the help it can get. I am not afraid to sauce if it needs it.


----------



## Diva Q (May 4, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> I never did make it over to sample the good beer or to see what you had in the wooden doghouse either but it was nice meeting you and Vlad. My weekend got off to a bad start with the buffet Saturday morning at the hotel.



Jim!!!

It was so nice to meet you and your lovely wife. LOL My wood doghouse 
ended up holding the beer, the jack and the Baileys.  We would have been more than happy to share our good beer of course. 

Yup I think you were much too polite at the buffet a true gentleman. 

Hope you are thinking of coming to Canada. We would love to see you all up here with that smoker. 

Give me a PM if you end up coming up here.

All the best to you !


----------

